# Sunningdale



## sawtooth (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a voucher to play at Sunningdale which expires next March but I may take advantage this year whilst the weather is still good.

Anyone else planning to play there and fancy joining up?


----------



## rob2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Which course are you planning to play? I have already played the old but if you were planning to play the new then I may well be up for it.

Rob


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Rob I'm happy to play the New course not a problem, pretty much any day in Sept or Oct Monday to Thursday.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 22, 2013)

What will the damage be please??


----------



## Wayman (Aug 22, 2013)

So jealous one place I really want to play


----------



## rob2 (Aug 22, 2013)

drive4show said:



			What will the damage be please??
		
Click to expand...

New course green fee is Â£165. 

Sawtooth, I will PM you some dates in September tomorrow, have a look to see what fits, once settled on a date we can see if there are any other takers.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2013)

rob2 said:



			New course green fee is Â£165. 

Sawtooth, I will PM you some dates in September tomorrow, have a look to see what fits, once settled on a date we can see if there are any other takers.

Cheers,

Rob
		
Click to expand...

The fourball I bought at the Captains charity day silent auction for Â£410 is looking good value. As it is valid until the end of next year will probably use it next summer.  Shame we can't combine it with your voucher Sean, and get a mini meet going.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 22, 2013)

rob2 said:



			New course green fee is Â£165. 

Sawtooth, I will PM you some dates in September tomorrow, have a look to see what fits, once settled on a date we can see if there are any other takers.

Cheers,

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Â£270 for the day on both courses looks decent then.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2013)

rob2 said:



			New course green fee is Â£165. 

Sawtooth, I will PM you some dates in September tomorrow, have a look to see what fits, once settled on a date we can see if there are any other takers.

Cheers,

Rob
		
Click to expand...

OK Rob but at that price I don't think there will be too many other takers.

The price drops from Nov 1st to Â£100 for the New course if that makes a difference to anybody, or if you happen to work for the emergency services (or the clergy - not too many clergy GM forumers!) the fee is just Â£60 :thup:

Rich, Â£410 for a fourball all year round is an absolute steal.


----------



## elliottlale (Aug 22, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			OK Rob but at that price I don't think there will be too many other takers.

The price drops from Nov 1st to Â£100 for the New course if that makes a difference to anybody, or if you happen to work for the emergency services (or the clergy - not too many clergy GM forumers!) the fee is just Â£60 :thup:

Rich, Â£410 for a fourball all year round is an absolute steal.
		
Click to expand...

Yah, emergency services, not not armed forces, emailed them to ask why not! Reply wasn't helpful!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2013)

elliottlale said:



			Yah, emergency services, not not armed forces, emailed them to ask why not! Reply wasn't helpful!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that but I cant say I'm all that surprised. I called them earlier to ask if I could get a little discount on arranging a fourball and they said No. The prices are fixed and they wouldn't budge. :angry:


----------



## rob2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sawtooth,

Please empty your inbox 

Rob


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 29, 2013)

Done now Rob sorry about that.


----------



## rob2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sawtooth,

Please empty your inbox (again:lol

Rob


----------



## rob2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sawtooth,

 Please empty your inbox (again and again )

 Rob


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2013)

Done Rob sorry. I just twigged that "sent items" must count towards the mail box size. Cleared now


----------



## richart (Sep 24, 2014)

richart said:



			The fourball I bought at the Captains charity day silent auction for Â£410 is looking good value. As it is valid until the end of next year will probably use it next summer.
		
Click to expand...

 Played Sunningdale New today. Absolutely stunning. Best inland course I have played. Played off the whites with no one in front or behind all the way round. Real millionaires golf.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Played Sunningdale New today. Absolutely stunning. Best inland course I have played. Played off the whites with no one in front or behind all the way round. Real millionaires golf.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would like it Rich. So you agree it is better than the Old? To me it is is by a clear margin, despite a poor 18th - the 17th could also be improved, although this was underway I think last year, and the 16th would have benefited from tree tree clearance on the right and a slightly raised tee - other than that, wow, what a course - and 4 to 15 is the best run of consecutive holes anywhere (13 being slightly weaker) and you could extend this to 16 with minor tweaks


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2014)

A pretty decent sausage sandwich at the halfway house too!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 24, 2014)

richart said:



			Played Sunningdale New today. Absolutely stunning. Best inland course I have played. Played off the whites with no one in front or behind all the way round. Real millionaires golf.
		
Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			Thought you would like it Rich. So you agree it is better than the Old? To me it is is by a clear margin, despite a poor 18th - the 17th could also be improved, although this was underway I think last year, and the 16th would have benefited from tree tree clearance on the right and a slightly raised tee - other than that, wow, what a course - and 4 to 15 is the best run of consecutive holes anywhere (13 being slightly weaker) and you could extend this to 16 with minor tweaks
		
Click to expand...

I agree that the New is a better test of golf but there is just that special something about the Old that makes me prefer it. Aura, charisma, charm.....I don't know what you would call it but I do know I would never turn down a game on either course  :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I agree that the New is a better test of golf but there is just that special something about the Old that makes me prefer it. Aura, charisma, charm.....I don't know what you would call it but I do know I would never turn down a game on either course  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And the view from the 10th tee is just magnificent!


----------

